# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Corporación MISTI: Producción orgánica es un mercado pequeño en crecimiento

## Bruno Cillóniz

Empresa líder en fertilizantes  _El banano, el café y el cacao son los principales demandantes de estos abonos orgánicos._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Aunque la Corporación MISTI focaliza su producción en los fertilizantes tradicionales con compuestos químicos, su gerente general, Luis Alberto Chocano, aseguró que, ante un mercado pequeño pero que sigue en crecimiento, crearon una línea de productos aptos para la agricultura orgánica. 
En el Perú existe la creencia de que hacer agricultura orgánica significa no abonar. Nosotros abonamos con productos que son extraídos directamente de la naturaleza y que no han sufrido procesos químicos, indicó. 
Según el gerente general de MISTI existen nutrientes fertilizantes que tienen la categoría de orgánicos y que, utilizados en cultivos principalmente cacao, café y banano, pueden ayudar a mejorar los rendimientos y por tanto los ingresos del agricultor manteniéndose siempre en el segmento orgánico. 
Asimismo, aseguró que la información y la educación son dos puntos clave para que el agricultor maneje correctamente su cultivo. 
Al agricultor se le debe educar y capacitar de una manera transparente para ver qué debe usar en su cultivo, o para manejar áreas orgánicas con precios premio o áreas de cultivo tradicional con mayores rendimientos y tener un balance en su ingreso, aseveró. 
Chocano manifestó que para una nutrición balanceada hay que recomendar el uso de fertilizantes de manera racional, usando la cantidad adecuada en el período preciso del desarrollo del cultivo y favoreciendo que el producto no quede en el suelo sino ingerido por la planta.  *Compromiso con el medio ambiente* 
Corporación MISTI pertenece a su vez a la asociación Campo Limpio, fomentando la recolección y reciclado de envases en el campo para minimizar el efecto de desperdicios, lo cual según Chocano- tiene dos beneficios: por un lado se minimiza el efecto de residuo o basura en el campo y por otro tiene un efecto de costo al no cargarse el del envase en las siguientes compras, apuntó. 
Para informar al agricultor, la firma de fertilizantes dispone de un departamento técnico que realiza charlas periódicas y elabora boletines sobre el buen uso agrícola.  *Fertilizante orgánico versus agroquímico* 
La gran desventaja entre estos dos abonos recae en la ausencia de nitrógeno de los primeros, pues el nitrógeno es un alimento esencial en la planta. Sin este compuesto como nutriente el rendimiento se verá mermado, aclaró Chocano. 
Hasta el día de hoy no hay forma de suplir este nitrógeno, continuó el gerente de MISTI, se puede mejorar la absorción con lo que se llama siembra directa, incorporando desechos orgánicos, aunque todavía es imposible lograr los mismos niveles de productividad que un cultivo tradicional con químicos, remató. 
De igual modo, reconoció que existen cultivos que usando productos orgánicos tienen un valor agregado y que van a un nicho de mercado gourmet, pero que en siembras de productos extensivos como arroz, caña de azúcar, trigo, soya o maíz, fundamentalmente todos los fertilizantes serán de origen químico. 
A su vez, quiso aclarar que no deben asociarse los productos químicos con contaminantes. El buen uso agrícola hará que los productores no dejen residuos en el campo, que como en el caso del nitrógeno, podrían filtrarse a las aguas subterráneas.  *Regulación por parte del Gobierno* 
Aunque el gerente de la firma aseguró que nuestro país está cuidando el uso de fertilizantes en los últimos años debido a la buena imagen de las grandes agroexportaciones, indicó que el MINAG debería poner un mayor control en el canal minorista para evitar la adulteración. 
Estamos trabajando en este momento a través del Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (INDECOPI), donde se ha creado una comisión para actualizar las normas técnicas sobre fertilizantes. Esperamos que las normas que hoy día tienen carácter enunciativo, pasen a ser obligatorias, lamentó. 
Esto hará, según Chocano, que en algunos casos donde en que se produce la adulteración en el comercio minorista, se sancione como delito porque, lamentablemente, hoy día no existe como tal.   *DATOS:*  
En el Perú hay unos 3 millones de Has disponibles. Corporación MISTI abastece un 45% del mercado nacional.  
El guano de la isla es el único fertilizante ecológico que puede competir con los químicos, aunque, reconoció Chocano, su disponibilidad es muy limitada. 
El 90% de los fertilizantes son de origen importado. MISTI tiene una operación en Bolivia de la cual reexportan productos que ingresan al mercado peruano.Temas similares: Producción de Piña Orgánica Artículo: Mercado de salsas envasadas cerrará año con crecimiento de 12% Asesoria en Produccion organica Curso virtual de producción orgánica y exportación Corporación Lindley invertirá US$ 1.7 millones en planta de frutas en Huaura

----------


## ruben77

Algun dia el guano de islas regresara al sitial que le corresponde

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Nunca llegué a opinar sobre ésto, pero la verdad es que para mí fue una noticia muy alentadora saber que empresas como Misti están empezando a tomar en cuenta la producción y comercialización de fertilizantes orgánicos para el desarrollo de la agricultura ecológica en el Perú. 
Sé que a muchos les parece una estupidez esto del medio ambiente y la producción orgánica, pero a mí me alegra saber que se está dando un pequeño cambio en la forma de pensar y hacer agricultura en el Perú. Sin embargo, también estoy seguro que muchos otros estarán contentos -como yo- de poder contar con el prestigio de una marca como Misti, para producir alimentos orgánicos de calidad. 
Felicitaciones a Misti  :Smile: , y esperemos que otras empresas dedicadas al rubro empiecen a atender y a desarrollar este nicho de mercado, que viene creciendo año a año en nuestro país. 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Erik Castillo

> Nunca llegué a opinar sobre ésto, pero la verdad es que para mí fue una noticia muy alentadora saber que empresas como Misti están empezando a tomar en cuenta la producción y comercialización de fertilizantes orgánicos para el desarrollo de la agricultura ecológica en el Perú. 
> Sé que a muchos les parece una estupidez esto del medio ambiente y la producción orgánica, pero a mí me alegra saber que se está dando un pequeño cambio en la forma de pensar y hacer agricultura en el Perú. Sin embargo, también estoy seguro que muchos otros estarán contentos -como yo- de poder contar con el prestigio de una marca como Misti, para producir alimentos orgánicos de calidad. 
> Felicitaciones a Misti , y esperemos que otras empresas dedicadas al rubro empiecen a atender y a desarrollar este nicho de mercado, que viene creciendo año a año en nuestro país. 
> Saludos a todos.

 Pues, yo puedo decir que en algunas zonas de nuestro país que se inclina mucho por este tipo de agricultura organica y algunos ya estan trabajando en ello, fabricando sus propios abonos y plantas libres de virus y etc. el proceso es un poco largo pero a la vez alentador y 100% puro, muchas empresas no toman esta medida por motivos de tiempo y producciones que tienen que cumplir con ciertos paises a donde va su producto, por otro lado alguna forma de contribuir con esta agricultura organica para estas empresas son el guano ya se de la Isla o Guano de Vacuno (menciono esto porque es muy importante y conosco el tema ya que estoy en el XD) por otro lado algunos de los productos foliares como hormonas y algunos controladores de emfermedads ya se estan fabricando con materiales organicos como un tipo de contra ataque a los quimicos y a la vez ayuda a la planta a salir adelante por vias naturales. 
esperamos un poco mas de info sobre estos temas. 
Gracias.

----------

